# races



## Dave25 (22 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Im new here so this might be a bit of a noob question. I quite fancy trying out some cyclocross next winter, and there seems to be quite a decent organisation in the North East. However im a bit confused as to the entry procedure.

The website makes it seem like you can just turn up on the day of the race with a bike and the race fee and participate. This seems far too easy, do I need to be part of a team, or qualify for anything? Or is it literally just a case of anyone can turn up and have a go?


----------



## screenman (23 Jan 2012)

As you say, just turn up on the day. It would help insurance wise if you belonged to a cycling club, but this is not necessary. Keep an eye out, some area's ours included run some summer cross events.


----------



## VamP (23 Jan 2012)

Cyclocross is THAT easy!

If you have a BC racing licence, then that's good, saves you 3 pounds for a day licence. I wouldn't get one specially for cyclocross though as at 12 punds entry fee and three pounds day licence it's still a cheap day out. 

If you get caught up, and decide you want to ride the National Trophy series then you will need a BC racing licence.


----------



## screenman (23 Jan 2012)

Blimey you can tell VamP is from a posh area, they only charge £10 entry up north.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jan 2012)

VamP said:


> Cyclocross is THAT easy!
> 
> If you have a BC racing licence, then that's good, saves you 3 pounds for a day licence. I wouldn't get one specially for cyclocross though as at 12 punds entry fee and three pounds day licence it's still a cheap day out.
> 
> If you get caught up, and decide you want to ride the National Trophy series then you will need a BC racing licence.


 

Yep, cyclocross is THAT easy!

Until you cross the start line.


Seriously though, CX is very very accesible, and a hell of a lot of fun/pain. I've missed it this year due to other commitments but i'll be back at it next year, don't you worry.


----------



## Dave25 (23 Jan 2012)

oh thats great news! totally up for getting involved!

cheers for the replies


----------



## VamP (24 Jan 2012)

screenman said:


> Blimey you can tell VamP is from a posh area, they only charge £10 entry up north.


 


So you get more races to choose from, better (worse ) conditions, AND cheaper entry fees!!! Not fair.


----------



## VamP (24 Jan 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Yep, cyclocross is THAT easy!
> 
> Until you cross the start line.


 
Yeah, then you get to spend an hour at 90 - 95% of your HRmax. What's so hard about that


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2012)

90-95% somebody is not trying hard enough.

VamP, I rode schoolboy cross in your area as a kid, Chobham Common, Bagshot, Harlow, Oxshot Woods ( I think) Long time ago. I rode cross up here for throughout the nineties, unfortunately Arthritis has stopped me doing cross but not riding the bike on or off road.


----------



## VamP (26 Jan 2012)

Feels quite hard. 

I cycle past Chobham Common daily on my commute. Will have to take the cross bike one day and go across rather than around...

Shame you can't ride cross anymore, it's deffo the most fun!


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2012)

I do miss it I must admit, my son still races and so does his wife.


----------



## Wander Wheels (11 Feb 2012)

I fancy having a go at Cyclocross next winter. Are there any "have a go races" for newbies in the south?


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2012)

Every race or almost every is a have a go one, you will find people of all levels racing, from 18 to 70 year old all having fun. Go for it and enjoy.


----------



## VamP (13 Feb 2012)

In the south you have London League, Central League, Wessex League and Eastern League to choose from. No qualification requirements, turn up on the day, sign on and race.

Without knowing anything about you, I can pretty much guarantee that you will not come last 

My girlfriend has turned up at three of our league's races last season, and despite having no interest in cyclocross, and riding my veritably ancient MTB, she was quite high up in the placings, and her best result was third place.

Dates for next season should be posted around Easter time...


----------

